
One Nation, Tracked - terryf
Http://nytimes.com/tracked
======
drivebycomment
I am surprised that this article didn't attract discussion on HN. It would be
useful if NYT can just straight up publish which apps were giving those out.
That would make people instantly uninstall them and probably not touch them
again for a long time.

~~~
iflp
It's been posted and attacted some attention:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21833718](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21833718)

